
The Mad Scientist of Bicycles - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-mad-scientist-of-bicycles/
======
maaaats
> _At the time (mid-1990s), “parametric” design programs -- or those that
> allow the user to input parameters, then scale and /or tweak them -- were
> just emerging._

The thesis I'm currently writing is using EAs to "evolve" parts of bicycles
(right now lacing patterns for the wheel), and I feel what this quote says is
still a problem. Most CAD software now allows some paremeters, like certain
lengths or radius can be changed. But if changing the value of such a
parameter needs significant changes to something else, the end result is not
very good. And trying to generate the model programmatically and read the
results of the simulation from an outside program is often harder than it
should have to be.

\--

I've seen these designs many times, cool to read more about them. Someone at
my Uni built an upside-down-bike a while ago:
[http://imgur.com/b8hEGYr](http://imgur.com/b8hEGYr)

------
smoyer
That tread-mill bicycle video may be the best fake commercial ever! -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=reyt...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=reyt3uiQqI8)

~~~
agumonkey
Interesting idea, but I'll stick to my chainsaw bike.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWqJe1dCgY)

